# Help with aiming



## Brainiac (Sep 22, 2012)

I can put an 3/8" ball into a one foot wide by 1-1/2 foot target....But I can't get get any finer then that...Do I need to shoot more or just give up....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Start with this video:

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-17-how-to-aim-and-shoot-accurately/

Practice, practice, practice.

You have not told us how you shoot, or what distance you are shooting at. Perhaps a video of yourself shooting would allow us to make more useful suggestions.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Brainiac (Sep 22, 2012)

how I shoot is the hammer grip with horizontal forks and the distance Im shooting is about 10 yards...


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

The video of bill hays, what Charles mentioned, is a very good one.
You can shoot the same way with a hammer grip.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Never give up! You'll miss out on a lot. There are a lot of factors with slingshot shooting. Read, watch videos, shoot with a friend, look in a mirror when drawing and video yourself. Keep it fun. Always change things up. Be creative. Shooting doesn't happen right away. We all pay our dues. Good luck!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Make shire the bands your using are not to much for you while your learning. Because sometimes when your shooting hammer grip and your forks are a little high it's puts a lot of stress on your wrist.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Watch The Rufus Hussey videos on youtube and you will get clued in real quick to simply look at your target.

No special knowledge here its a slingshot and you point and release then you will quickly auto adjust.


----------



## Brainiac (Sep 22, 2012)

I got to see Rufus when I was young,mom wonted allow a slingshot..Because I was the kid the other kids picked on......I won't give up.....Just don't ask me to shot piece of paper while your holding it...


----------



## Brainiac (Sep 22, 2012)

I practice hiting an styrofoam plate today at 5 yards, and was albe to hit it 75% of the time....hammer grip with tumb....


----------



## john warreb (Oct 8, 2013)

its sort of like throwing a ball for me. i don't think about aiming the ball. i just throw the ball where i want it to go. not sure if that makes any sense. but its the same in shooting a bow instinctively.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Set up something small. Like a piece of leather or a soup can lid or i use folded up pieces of Duct Tape about 2"x2" tied on a shoe lace. Tie with lace/string in two places so its always facing you again after you hit it. Just hang it up somewhere with a good back stop like a catchbox (see onthe forum how to make one) and practice hitting it. Or hang it in a tree.

Someone on here (id love to give credit but cant remember who sorry) said "Aim Small Miss Small". I tried it and in no time i was getting more hits than misses.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes. "aim small/miss small" is one of the best pieces of advice I have come across

and may I add some more good advice that I have heard here. Stick to one slingshot and one kind of ammo. I haven't...well, it's difficult if one is always making the things ! But I think it's a large part of the reason why my progress has been so slow.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Good form lots and lots of practice and of course that often missed smooth relaxed follow through on release and accuracy will come,good luck now get off here and get down to the practice range


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Once you have mastered aiming with one slingshot; you will find the skill will transfer to all other slingshots.

PROVIDED, you band them all exactly the same, and use the same ammo/shot.

It take a fair bit of time, to remember the different ballistic characteristics of different ammo/shot weights.

As in the rise and then eventual fall, of different weights for each particular band set you may choose to change to as you progress.

Cheers Allan


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Once you have mastered aiming with one slingshot; you will find the skill will transfer to all other slingshots.
> 
> PROVIDED, you band them all exactly the same, and use the same ammo/shot.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ. Granted, if one sticks with one setup they will become proficient, but it isn't a necessity.

I haven't shot the same slingshot with the same set up from day one and Ihave always improved.

The most important, like people have said, is to practice^3...

But, I believe, the main thing newcomers have when starting out is that they "chase the target " before getting the fundamentals down.
I always suggest to pick a point to aim and shoot the exact same way for a few shots. If you are all over the place, work on your SS hold and pouch release. If your shots are consistent but you are missing, make one slight adjustment, shoot that way a few times to see the effects. Once you find " your spot " and hit your target 50% of the time. Work on honing in your form and function.

Now, this process will have to be repeated every time you chance SS and/or band sets, but it gets easier/quick after time.

Lgd


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Agreed LGD, however for most the errors are in release and follow through.

Also in canting of forks, along with poor band alignment.

Hence at least one of the good Mr Bill Hays accuracy Youtube videos is always an excellent place for any beginner to gain the basics of accurate shooting.

At least in my humble opinion.

It is a pity there was no world wide web when I started; and it was all trial, and a huge amount of error back then.

Also having seen several of your own videos, you are absolutely no slouch at accurate shooting yourself Sir; at least at soda cans. Given I have seen you cut a few dang near in half.

Cheers Allan


----------

